

What Apple knows that Facebook doesn't... - haqr
http://discussionleader.hbsp.com/haque/2008/08/what_apple_knows_that_facebook.html

======
boucher
"The App Store's name is revealing: it tells us that Apple doesn't see a
platform to be manipulated, but a market to be made."

Even if the name really did tell us that, it would be a lie. Apple is
manipulating the store by failing to accept apps for no reason, by removing
some apps at their inconsistent editorial discretion, and by banning entire
classes of apps like browsers and mp3 players for fear of competition.

~~~
colortone
Agree that it's not a perfect market, but look at this from a relative point
of view (e.g. the App Store/iPhone value chain vs. VZ)

Patience, grasshopper ;-)

